

Ask HN: Anyone know of an open source PHP project? - Jeremy1026

I am looking for an open source project in need of (and looking for) some help that has a primary language in PHP. I have searched on GitHub for Repositories but nothing jumps out as needing/looking for help.
======
mschuster91
The PHP core itself suffers from a serious lack of docs, if you have some time
left...

~~~
ibudiallo
Is php core a php project or a c project?

~~~
mschuster91
With this, I mean the source code of the PHP interpreter itself. Large parts
are written in C, but you do not really have to know C for helping out with
the docs - a solid knowledge of PHP is more than enough. Many functions,
especially PECL extensions and PEAR projects, need documentation, and the
existing documentation in PHP _badly_ requires assistance. Bonus points if you
speak another language - the translations are in every state between not done,
incomplete, outdated, usable and excellent.

------
NonEUCitizen
MediaWiki uses PHP. You'll have to check with them if they need help.

